# Not tyre pressures again! Erm sorry.



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

I know this has been done to death but I can't find any info on the correct pressures I should be running at on my 3.5t PVC.
All the given axle weights on the Tyresafe site are higher than I run at and Michelin always state the max 80psi should be used for the rears to presumably cover those who never weigh or run overloaded or just run heavy, and that is way too high for me. 
I've been using 58psi all round at full touring weight as that is the lowest pressure shown on Tyresafe albeit for a much higher weight than I am running at if you know what I mean. I'm not worried about safety with this margin but I am worried about optimal tyre wear.(10k mls since Jan). As the van is also my everyday vehicle I need a figure for it's unladen weight also. I'm on Michelin Agilis 215/70R15 CP tyres and my weights are for touring, all kit, clothes, food, full tanks etc..

GVW 3300 F/A 1720 R/A 1580

Unladen

GVW 2980 F/A 1640 R/A 1340

Any sensible ideas appreciated-thanks, John.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We are in the annual Tyre Safety month. 
The Police are out in force it seems checking tyres and their pressures.

The authorities stress that the correct tyre pressure is extremely important. It is worrying that in the case of a motorhome that it appears that the data given by the converter appears to be unreliable. It is obvious from the reoccurring questions on tyre pressures in this forum that owners want to have the 'correct' pressure. Finding out what is the 'correct' pressure that will satisfy the authorities if checked is the apparent problem. I'm sure that VOSA and Police Officers will have their own methods of determining it but whether the figure they determine is correct is also a lottery.

http://www.tyresafe.org/media-centr...ure-builds-as-tyre-safety-month-gets-underway


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Well that was a quick result.
Thanks very much, now I know.
Looks like I've been running a bit under after all. Tyre gauge and track pump out tomorrow.
Cheers, John.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My MH is a similar weight to yours.
Michelin recommended pressures (same tyres, maximum weight 3,500Kg) is 50psi front 55psi rear.
That was 6 years ago with new tyres...since done 20,000 miles.
Wear is totally even and remaining tread is 4mm front and 5/6 rear.

New tyres next month....with the same pressures!

Michelin now recommend 80PSI rears.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My 3.8 ton Dethleffs advisory pressures are 5 bar front and 5.5 bar rear. They seem to be wearing evenly at that using Continental Vancocampers.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is the answer that I give every time this comes up. :lol: 
weigh your van front axle and then rear axle ( or the complete vehicle and deduct the front axle weight) contact Michelin and ask for a pressure for the tyres you have. they are only too pleased to assist.

cabby


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Cabby, I have weighed my front and back axles, twice. Laden and unladen. i thought that was clear. I also contacted Michelin but they always quote 80psi for the rear axle which I presume covers them legally for all the heavy or overloaded vans out there.It is far too high a pressure for my van so not really that useful.
John.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ooops !!!  sorry did not fully read your post. my next comment is to play around with the rear axle weight until you have reached a compromise. or working pressure that covers the weight and gives a smooth ride.

cabby


----------

